# Rear Hatch Rattle!?



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Noticed it today for the first time... distinct sound coming from the rear hatch. 

It sounds like it's actually the glass A constant rattle that increases with and decreases with the road vibrations. I touched the plastic panel on the hatch while driving(yes I can lol) and it affected the noise, so it's def there. 

Anyone have something similar? Solutions? I'd like to take that hatch panel off and see if the insulation is bad or something. :sly: Maybe wedge some foam in there to stop the noise? :facepalm: 

Im up for ideas. Thanks:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

little pieces of trash bags :thumbup:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks Played:thumbup: 

So just stuff them in? Or would pulling out the panel be better? 

Anyone know how to get that panel off? Im at work and cant check the bentley(if it's in there?).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The parcel cover has one clip on each side. Unhook it and pull it towards the front of the car. I used vinyl electrical tape on the two tabs and cut up small pieces of trash bag to stick between the side clips


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you dont ever want to get rid of it, you could probably use some gorilla glue. If you dont want the parcel cover at all, I'll take it


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

When you say Parcel, are your referring to the trunk shelf? bc that's not what Im talking about:laugh: 

The rattle is coming from the actual hatch. I looked into after parking last night and it's def the hatch lid. The plastic molding that goes over the glass on the inside is loose on the passenger side. As the car moves, it vibrates and knocks on the actual glass. Which is also why it's so freaking loud 

I think I may just stuff some cotton or garbage bag snips as suggested.hoping that would take care of it without the need to remove the whole panel. Ill snap some pics when I do it:thumbup:


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Played. I get this same noise and it drives me ****ing insane. Only remedy is windows down + volume up. Then you can't even hear yourself think


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I thought you were talking about something different then


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the same problem, well kinda, same area, horrendous noise. 
I have touched the plastic trim around the hatch's inside, and it may be something INSIDE the trim... 

Let me know how it goes with the "stuffing"


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

I also have the same damn problem and the noise kills me!!!! I'm going to take your advice and see if the trash bag thing works. **crossing fingers**


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I may have *just started* getting that same noise in the past few weeks. Question for the others who have the noise - do you use the handle inside the hatch, on the passenger side, to close the hatch? I always do, but now I'm wondering if that eventually loosens things up. It feels like it's just attached by a plastic rivet to the panel - think maybe the stress gets transmitted straight to the part that's squeaking.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

It's the plastic interior trim which is around the glass. I think it just ages with UV exposure and years and becomes brittle. I've been thinking about replacing mine or wrapping it in leather or material.

Has anyone successfully removed this without breaking it?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Downtown-Turbo said:


> I'm ripping the rear glass plastic trim off now before I go insane. I will update the thread with pics. I don't care if something breaks: Good excuse to buy a new trim panel and start getting rid of that grey plastic :laugh:


 Be careful - the plastic can be old and brittle. 

Some good ideas are: 

SecondSkin Sound Dampening 
Felt


----------



## mikegtimx (Apr 5, 2011)

TG i thought i was alone on this one y have the same problem o that trim, most ot the time its because of bass vibrations even in a low volume waiting for some pics of some one fixing it


----------



## mikegtimx (Apr 5, 2011)

updates?


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to have that. First ripped out that stupid luggage cover, second screwed the rubber stoppers on the trunk lid out about 1/2 inch, never rattled since


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

toy4two2 said:


> I used to have that. First ripped out that stupid luggage cover, second screwed the rubber stoppers on the trunk lid out about 1/2 inch, never rattled since


Yah I need to lower mine, so the trunk sits tighter. What year is your car and how did you archieve that? It seems like a bit of a bitch to adjust.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

idwurks said:


> Yah I need to lower mine, so the trunk sits tighter. What year is your car and how did you archieve that? It seems like a bit of a bitch to adjust.


nonsense. In my 2002 just grab the end of the rubber stoppers and spin like a bolt :laugh: You'll see how easy they are to adjust.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Been there fixed that*

Funny how this was the first 'DEFECT' to come up when I was doing searches 7 years ago before I bought my car and....sure enough... there it was.....maddening isn't it!

UV and all that falderall really doesn't come into play here in that my car sits in a climate controled garage and has had about 20 hours of sun on the car....and super low miles.

So what I did; Take a putty knife and GENTLY pry the panel away from the hatch about 1/8th inch.
Then I slid 1/8" x 2"long by .75 wide, black neoprene foam (dense) under until JUST the edge of the foam was peaking out under the plastic trim panel. I repeated this procedure in 5 places two on each side and one near the back latch.

KOO-EYE-ETT NOW!:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

In my experience the squeaking comes from the metal clips that hold that plastic window surrounding to the actual hatch. The little push clips are pushed into the metal slots where they make metal on metal contact (the squeaking sound). You can tell when you pull it down, because you can see the wear marks on clips where it's been rubbing/squeaking. My remedy was to wrap the little clips with some fabric before putting it back together. Work out fine:beer:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

toy4two2 said:


> nonsense. In my 2002 just grab the end of the rubber stoppers and spin like a bolt :laugh: You'll see how easy they are to adjust.


Anyone with a 2005 - do they still adjust in this way? Mine sure don't want to turn. At all. I would like to adjust mine, but don't want to break anything...


----------

